# Latest cute little kindling project.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Close-up of poem.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

three quarter view


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Squirrel... We cut the squirrel out of 2/4 oak.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

On the hearth:smile:


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks very nice . Are those white oak leaves ?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a neat idea and it looks great also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim and dd.

dd, we cut the leaves from 1/4" white QS oak and just applied
poly on them; same with the plack. The squirrel we cut out of
3/4 inch white oak.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Great use of old scrap / extra stuff. 

Looks like you and I share the philosophy, " There is nothing that cannot be repurposed for something else."


A very good idea you have.


ED


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

Very unique idea and looks great that little cute kindling project.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

It's really a good project that all the wood was recycled.I still remembered that I did a terrible job last month and wasted a lot of wood.


----------

